# Annual Year in Review - How did everyone do



## Mike P. (Dec 17, 2005)

I've got one more hike left this year, a Winter attempt on Mt. Washington but I figured I'd review the year.

My year started slow with only a South Carter trip done through March 20th.  (ended late December 2004 with a Hancocks trip)  As of 06/10 I had ten peaks hiked from little Mt. Tom to South Carter in elevation but nothing higher.

Since then I've managed to get up Mt. Washington twice, (June 11 & 11/19)Redington, in ME for the NE 67 (finished them first when you only needed 65) 

I got back to Mansfield & Marcy for the first time since 93 & 94 (3rd & 4th time respectively)

It was a big year for me hitting new peaks, Family took a vacation to TN for a wedding & I got to do two hikes in GSMNP, Collins & Clingman's Dome & Kephart & LeConte both from Newfound Gap, a 5000+ foot trailhead where the AT meets Route 441 & the TN/NC border. 

Upon returning to the northeast I spent a day and a half in the High Peaks hitting Marcy along with new peaks for me, Skylight & Redfield, seeing Lake Tear  & ascending Marcy from 4 Corners.  Other new peaks for this year included Morgan Percival Loop & Mt. Pemigewasset & Mt. Van Hoevenberg

I did not get up everything I wanted to this year.   The Mt. van H. trip was after an attempt up Street & Nye was aborted due to high water.

I got to hike with a new friend, Bob & do see a couple of old hiking friends, too, Tim (Chomp) & Farmer Bob.  (May even meet a couple of new people in 13 days.)

Hiking plans for 2006:

Presidential traverse with the VFTT group in June so some warms up before then, doing Cannon in March with an old friend & maybe Franconia Ridge with him in the fall, a few more ADK peaks as i only have 23 of those left for the 46 & 115.  Likely try & get Street & Nye (again) then one or two trips to try to get to some of these: Marshall, Cliff, Colvin & Blake, Nipple Top & Dial, Sawteeth, won't get to them all this year but maybe some.  May get back to the Catskills & maybe Camel's Hump

Lay the seeds for a trip either back to GSMNP or out west somewhere in 2007?


----------



## TenPeaks (Dec 19, 2005)

2005 began with my first every snowshoe hike up the mighty Mt. Webster. I also did a couple other low level snowshoe hikes and have recently bought my own pair of shoes to get out more this winter.

In the spring I went out to Utah and did some day hikes in Bryce and Zion canyons. I also visited the Grand Canyon and Death Valley.

At the beginning of summer I made my third attempt at Boot Spur. Once again I was turned around, but this time it was due to extreme heat and exhaustion with some of my hiking partners.

I also hiked a couple more 100 highests (Jay and Pico in VT) and several 52's with a view (Smarts, Blueberry, Hedgehog, N&S Baldface). Some of these were done in the fall and there were a few others that I can't think of right now.

I only climbed one 4,000 footer this year (Galehead. I finished the list a few years ago). This hike was to raise a flag on the mountain on 9/11.

In 2006 I hope to hit more 52's with a view, climb some more 100 highests, do more snowshoing and possible get to NY and climb some ADK peaks.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 24, 2005)

I made some serious accomplishments this past year: my first winter trip to Baxter, learning to downhill ski, forgetting my xc ski technique and having to relearn it all, experiencing the blackflies of Maine in May and June, my first real bushwhacking, my first summer trip to Baxter, finishing the NE 67 4000-footers, losing 20lbs, tackling more NEHH peaks, and the "freedom" of only being slightly list-driven allowing me to revisit favorite peaks with friends.

Phew.

In 2006 I want to finish the NEHH, do a lot of downhill skiing, winter camp a few more times, get back to Baxter, get out to the Adirondacks, do some bike-and-hike trips, and if I can get leave from work maybe do half of the Long Trail.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 26, 2005)

Congratulations on losing the 20 Michael, the hiking too!


----------



## pedxing (Dec 27, 2005)

I got in some good winter snowshoeing and peak bagging this year.  I didn't get out much in the Spring - worked on the house.  My summer highlight was a thru-hike of the Long Trail - most of my trail miles and almost all of my bag nights for the year came on that trip.  My Fall was busy with work and I was only on the trails a couple times.


----------



## Nurost (Dec 27, 2005)

Been a slow year.

Bagged 2 trips to Baldface
Did all three Bonds off of the kank.
Climbed Katahdin in August
Climbing Baldface tomorrow for the 4th time. What Can I say its my favorite hike.

Nick


----------



## TramperKen (Dec 27, 2005)

Bad year for hard hiking BUT I had the best four day vacation in the Whites with the wife in Sept.  Just her and I and nobody els.  We hiked into Nancy Pond and Black Pond and she fell in love both of them.


----------

